# Coyote and Fox



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a question. Where I hunt we have a large population of Yote and fox. I was told to try to call the fox in first then the yote. They said once a fox hears a yote it won't come in but a yote will come in after a fox call. I bought the FoxPro FX3 and purchased a lot of sounds to put on it. If I wanted to call fox in first what would be some good calls to use? What should I start with? On a similar note what would be a good all around starting call? Thanks.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't have a ton of experience with fox, as we have a rebounding population here (used to be a lot of them), but I have heard that howling can spook fox. Also that they like higher pitched sounds.

I say the thing about the howling, but I know on one of the latest Randy Anderson videos they do some howling and a fox shows up...so there are exceptions to everything!!!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i'd call for which ever you want to come in. if you want a coyote howl if you want both i'd leave the howl out and both might come in.


----------



## Dead Nuts (Dec 4, 2008)

BGunit i live in VA so im not sure if the same tactics work but here we have a lot of foxes and are just now getting a pretty high coyote population. i have called in both, although many more foxes than coyotes...i dont start with a howl if i think it may be foxes in the area, i only howl when i know im in a good place for coyotes and that is my main target species. i usually start with a rabbit distress, this calls in both species as well as red fox (which usually avoids coyotes as well as greys) if nothing responds i usually go to the grey fox pups which is my most productive call, and if im in a good place for coyotes i play a coyote and grey fox fight..if we shoot and miss i usually switch to a different call like red fox/grey fox or grey fox/racoon fight


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

cottantail, chicken, bird distress will work on fox. Fox pup distress. This will also work on coyotes. I use to call alot of Reds when I lived in wisconsin


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you. I have purchased all those sounds from FoxPro. That's why I have to upgrade to the FX5. I have the FX3 but it only holds 32 sounds but the FGX5 holds 200. I have close to 200 sounds. I have 32 sounds just for coyote. I have 26 sounds for crow. So I have to physically change the caller depending on what we are hunting. Some weekends we do coyote at dawn and dusk and we do crow in the afternoon. I have to bring my laptop to change the sounds. I read on Fox Pro if you have the FX3 you can upgrade it for the difference ($200 plus shipping) and the will upgrade your unit and send you the new remote. In NY the season for coyote and crow end on March 31. I'll send it in after that. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

If it were me, I would do my sets with small animal distress sounds. Like rabbit, bird distress and so on. Do about three series with that. Stay away from any threatening sounds such as howls and ki-yi's. If nothing shows up after awhile, then throw in some ki-yi's. If there was a coyote that hung up and you didn't seem him it might trigger him to come in.

This way you are really calling for both in the first half of your set and just the coyote in the second half.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Good luck trying to get one or the other to come in first.

If anything id try nothing but a mouse squeeker for a bit before moving to other sounds. Always seems fox respond more to this than coyotes. But, no matter what you use, if theres a coyote within hearing range and he's hungry, he'll be coming.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is one thing I don't use enough of is the mouse squeaker. I have had one on my gun for 3 years and I never remember to try it out!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> That is one thing I don't use enough of is the mouse squeaker. I have had one on my gun for 3 years and I never remember to try it out!


If im close to the cover, or have "blind spots" from the stand I always start with this. Just in case theres a close one nearby. Coyotes dont seem to like it nearly as much as fox though.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Lip squeek! Thats the only thing I have called something in with yet this year!

Two yotes that were sneeking through a slough! Last noise they heard, other then the bullets on the way!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

u hunt around kindred mike?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> u hunt around kindred mike?


By that ladies? I haven't been down there since she posted that, but I have shot a couple down there this year, while scouting.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

nosib, check your pm's


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nosib said:


> u hunt around kindred mike?


Haha, EVERYBODY hunts by kindred. That place is a zoo.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have never hunted by Kindred. Geez I better get down there! :run:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

do a lot of hunters go to kindred to hunt (over crowded)?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nosib said:


> do a lot of hunters go to kindred to hunt (over crowded)?


Its a zoo.

I was down there tuesday. Thought id get first crack at em after the blizzard. I was wrong. Every good piece of cover had fresh man tracks going in (so either made monday or before I was there tuesday).

That area is to close to fargo. Gets overhunted and overcalled (by alot of rookies too, ive seen more "pickup calls" down there than anywhere else :eyeroll: ).

I may call it one more time this winter, but doubtful.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> nosib said:
> 
> 
> > do a lot of hunters go to kindred to hunt (over crowded)?
> ...


Ditto, I haven't really had any luck calling blind. I have called in yotes I see or watch go into cover. I would like to say I know a 5 mile by 5 mile area like the back of my hand, and have hunting rights to most of it, however somehow there is others that call it for yotes. They just sit on the roads. Can't really get mad about that as the farmers want them gone. I have a couple honey holes that I go and walk and almost always push a few out of, and crack a couple. Drives almost work better since they are so smart. But talk about a shatty way to hunt yotes.

I have watched more out of my tree stand that had come in to calls down there.

The land is also locked up tight.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> The land is also locked up tight.


One of the tightest posted pieces of ground in the state. I luckily had the ins with a few landowners and have since gotten on more because of them. But even for coyotes, its amazing how many say no (especially with the livestock down there). Worried guys will be taking pot shots are their bucks.

But they have their reasons. ALOT of idiots from fargo down there cuttin locks, leaving gates open, etc.

Let me know when ya wanna go PY, im pretty much free anytime all I need is a day in advance warning.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ya I can't stand those people that call out of pickups, and wreck property like locks and gates. :******:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

sounds like you need to know people to hunt down there or is there open land?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> sounds like you need to know people to hunt down there or is there open land?


need to know


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

so i need to hunt with you then :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nosib said:


> sounds like you need to know people to hunt down there or is there open land?


Theres alot of public ground, but that sees more use than a whore house during fleet week.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

so none? lol k got ya


----------

